# Monster Hunter World PC Release auf Steam am 9. August.



## Arikus (9. Juli 2018)

Servus,

vor einer Stunde hat Capcom bekannt gegeben, dass Monster Hunter World für den PC am 9. August auf Steam erscheint.

http://www.capcom-unity.com/monster...er-hunter-world-coming-to-steam-on-august-9th

Ein Termin, den ich mir im  Kalender markieren werde.


----------

